# Favorite Gaming Brand



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Title says it all.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Playstation I guess! c; It is also made in Japan which is a plus.


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm assuming you mean "gaming platform" and not company, right? I went for Playstation too, since a lot of the best games I've ever played were Playstation-exclusive titles. Nintendo would come second for me since it has some of my long-time favourite series, The Legend of Zelda, Fire Emblem and Pokemon.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Where's MS-DOS?


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I went with Nintendo. A lot of my favorite games have been Playstation games, but in general Nintendo has come out with more games that I've been interested in.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Rice said:


> I went with Nintendo. A lot of my favorite games have been Playstation games, but in general Nintendo has come out with more games that I've been interested in.


For me, I'm torn between them. I started on their beginning consoles. Still love both brands but I'm currently focused on getting the classic Nintendo, from NES-N64.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

PC. It has the most uses and is by far the most powerful.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> PC. It has the most uses and is by far the most powerful.


Except it's too expensive for a quality PC that beats this generation's consoles. Plus, using a mouse and keyboard is less efficient than a controller.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Aww, no Sega love yet. I am obsessed with Legend of Zelda so of course I picked Nintendo. Although I love Sega and Playstation as well. Link, Sonic, & Crash Bandicoot, those were the days.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Mysteryman said:


> Except it's too expensive for a quality PC that beats this generation's consoles. Plus, using a mouse and keyboard is less efficient than a controller.


You can still use a controller on PC, and anyone with a job is able to afford a good PC every 3/4 years. The amount of money you save on games is also quite substantial.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> You can still use a controller on PC, and anyone with a job is able to afford a good PC every 3/4 years. The amount of money you save on games is also quite substantial.


I'm aware that a controller can be used. But you assume that I can work. If I was gonna get a PC, which I'd been considering, I'd get one that has the consoles beat every time, performance wise. Also I'd have to get the parts and build it to make it affordable, since pre-built PC's are much more expensive.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Mysteryman said:


> I'm aware that a controller can be used. But you assume that I can work. If I was gonna get a PC, which I'd been considering, I'd get one that has the consoles beat every time, performance wise. Also I'd have to get the parts and build it to make it affordable, since pre-built PC's are much more expensive.


I agree, by purchasing your own parts you can get really high end gear for around 1200 euros.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> I agree, by purchasing your own parts you can get really high end gear for around 1200 euros.


Yesterday I found a site that gives me parts lists for PC builds of $300-$700. Good Cheap Gaming Computers 2015 | Elite Gaming Computers


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Mysteryman said:


> Yesterday I found a site that gives me parts lists for PC builds of $300-$700. Good Cheap Gaming Computers 2015 | Elite Gaming Computers


I'd spend a little more to get quite a big improvement. 
For instance, the 700 dollars one has a GTX 960. I'd go that extra mile and go with a GTX 970. 
As for processor, the i5-4670(K if you want to overclock) is an excellent bargain. 
I'd never go with an i7, because it doesn't improve gaming performance (videocard is far more important for that). 
2 TB HDD is always recommended since you can never have too much space.
Also never get SDD memory, it's far too expensive to be worth it. The quicker loading times do not weigh up to the absurd price.

I highly recommend not following shopping lists and instead compare performance yourself by using tools like cpuboss.com and searching through forums.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Tbh the only non-pc series I've ever been intersted in was Legend of Zelda so you know...


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Ninjaws said:


> I'd spend a little more to get quite a big improvement.
> For instance, the 700 dollars one has a GTX 960. I'd go that extra mile and go with a GTX 970.
> As for processor, the i5-4670(K if you want to overclock) is an excellent bargain.
> I'd never go with an i7, because it doesn't improve gaming performance (videocard is far more important for that).
> ...


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Pc? :/


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll make a new poll with PC.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

*What's Your Favorite Gaming Brand?*

Title says it all (PC now included).


----------

